# Happy Homeroom questions



## TykiButterfree (Mar 22, 2019)

When you pass a mission, you get a red bell bag with a house on it. What is it for? Also there are some missions with furniture I can't craft. Are they villager request items? I just started trying to get more of those.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 22, 2019)

T red bag with the HH symbol on it is a type of crafting material. You can craft gold furniture with it, and some other things, but most of the golf furniture requires a crazy amount of that stuff so you likely won't be able to get all of it unless you pass a bunch of HH classes (personally I don't think it's worth it but that's just me).

Also I'm not sure about furniture you can't craft. It's possible that an animal may need to request it first.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh that's for the gold furniture? I unlocked some of it, but never tried to craft any of them. I'll have to check later to see how ridiculous it is to make one. I was really mostly playing this mode for leaf tickets.


----------



## seliph (Mar 22, 2019)

the furniture you can't craft either comes from villager requests, timmy or tommy cookies, or the marketplace. you can probably google "animal crossing pocket camp (item name)" and find out where they come from.


----------

